# Gehäuselüfter womit  steuern?? Software oder Hardware??



## register (20. März 2008)

*Gehäuselüfter womit  steuern?? Software oder Hardware??*

Hallo
Ich habe mir einen neuen Pc Tower zusammengestellt und nun habe ich folgende Probleme. 
Weiss nicht genau welche Gehäuselüfter ich nehmen soll und womit ich diese steuern kann (rpm)??

Die Gehäuselüfter sollten leise sein (nicht lauter als 20 db) und trotzdem viel Luft fördern. 
Sollten wenn es irgentwie möglich ist grün beleuchtet sein!! muss aber nicht!! 

1. Welchen Gehäuselüfter also welcher Hersteller??
Habe mir den Thread über Gehäuselüfter schon durchgelesen aber nichts gefunden was meine Fragen beantwortet.

Ich habe mir folgende Lüfter schon angeschaut:

BELEUCHTET:
Coolermaster:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Cooler-Master/Cooler-Master-120mm-Fan-TLF-S12-EG-Sonic-Green::6921.html


SilenX

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/SilenX/SilenX-Fan-Ixtrema-Pro-IXP-74-14G-120x25mm-green::6334.html

(Dieser soll wohl nicht so gut sein.Starke Nebengeräusche was meint ihr?)
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht??

NICHT BELEUCHTET:

Papst:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Papst/Papst-120mm-Luefter-4412-F-2GLL-Super-Silent::2073.html

SilenX:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/SilenX/SilenX-Fan-Ixtrema-Pro-IXP-76-18-120x38mm::6378.html

(Habe ich schon getestet extrem leise bei einer unglaublichen Luftfördermenge, keine Nebengeräusche absolut silent!!)

Kennt ihr noch andere gute hersteller oder was sind eure Erfahrungen??



2.Sollte man die Lüfter (3 Stück im Gehäuse) lieber mit einer Software steuern (Speedfan) oder mit einer hardware Lösung?
habe mir da folgendes angeschaut:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p152496_Zalman-ZM-MFC2-Lueftersteuerung-5-25-quot--4-Kanal.html

Was meint ihr dazu?Taugt die Lüftersteuerung was??


Vielen dank für eure Meinungen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. März 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter womit  steuern?? Software oder Hardware??*

bist du des bastelns etwas mächtig? wenn ja, und du ein gigabyte meinbord benutzt dann nim pwm-lüfter und greif bei dem cpu-lüfter das pwm-signal ab, dann kannst du dein gehäuse lastgesteuert be/entlüften


----------



## register (20. März 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter womit  steuern?? Software oder Hardware??*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 20.03.2008 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> bist du des bastelns etwas mächtig? wenn ja, und du ein gigabyte meinbord benutzt dann nim pwm-lüfter und greif bei dem cpu-lüfter das pwm-signal ab, dann kannst du dein gehäuse lastgesteuert be/entlüften




Bin leider kein guter Bastler. Habe auch kein Gigabyte Board sondern das Asus P5N-T Deluxe Mainboard:

http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/proid_9213094/preis_ASUS+P5N-T+Deluxe


Und mein CPU Kühler ist folgender:

http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/proid_9224132/preis_ASUS+Triton+75+90-PN561AM-00000
+
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p126212_120x120x38-SilenX-iXtrema-PRO-120mm-18dBa---38-mm.html

(Extrem leiser und guter CPU Kühler.Meine CPU (Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450) ist gerade mal 30 - 35 °C warm)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. März 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter womit  steuern?? Software oder Hardware??*

ok, da weiß ich nicht wie die lüftersteuerung ist, wenn die gut ist geht das, wenn die mies ist ist das natürlich keine option, 

bei verwendung von arctic cooling lüftern ist das abgreifen des pwm-signals auch ganz simpel weil man die aneinander stecken kann, die schleifen das durch, nur wenn man zu viele aneinander hängt überlastet man irgendwann die stromversorgung des lüfteranschlusses am mainbord

darum sagte ich basteln, der strom sollte bei mehreren lüftern besser vom netzteil kommen 

ansonsten soll es ne fertige lösung sein? automatisch odr willst du manuell eingreifen, 
sind dir dehknöpfe lieber als ein digitaldisplay? 

gibt da ne menge zu 

anlaufstellen sind

http://www.frozen-silicon.de
http://www.pc-cooling.de
und ggf.
http://www.caseking.de


----------



## register (20. März 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter womit  steuern?? Software oder Hardware??*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 20.03.2008 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, da weiß ich nicht wie die lüftersteuerung ist, wenn die gut ist geht das, wenn die mies ist ist das natürlich keine option,
> 
> bei verwendung von arctic cooling lüftern ist das abgreifen des pwm-signals auch ganz simpel weil man die aneinander stecken kann, die schleifen das durch, nur wenn man zu viele aneinander hängt überlastet man irgendwann die stromversorgung des lüfteranschlusses am mainbord
> 
> ...




Also es sollte wenn möglich schon ne fertig Lösung sein. Ob automatisch oder manuell ist mir eigentlich egal. 
Die lüftersteuerung sollte nur auf jeden Fall ein Digitaldisplay besitzen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. März 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter womit  steuern?? Software oder Hardware??*

also,

http://www.pc-cooling.de/Luefter/Lueftersteuerungen/100600260/Aerocool+Cool+Panel+-+silber+-+5%2C25+Zoll.html
das ist etwas für 2 lüfter die ohen pwm daherkommen (mit geht auch macht nru keinen sinn dann pwm zu nehmen)
zusätzlich ist es bend kartenleser usb-connector usw.

http://www.pc-cooling.de/Luefter/Lueftersteuerungen/600300158/Lian+Li+LCD-Panel+TR-3B.html
das ist eine einfache 3-kanal lüftersteuerung mit temperatursensoren 

am besten mal hie rkurz stöbern und ein paar favoriten raussuchen


----------



## register (20. März 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter womit  steuern?? Software oder Hardware??*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 20.03.2008 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> also,
> 
> http://www.pc-cooling.de/Luefter/Lueftersteuerungen/100600260/Aerocool+Cool+Panel+-+silber+-+5%2C25+Zoll.html
> das ist etwas für 2 lüfter die ohen pwm daherkommen (mit geht auch macht nru keinen sinn dann pwm zu nehmen)
> ...




Ok danke werde mich mit der Lüftersteuerung mal schlau machen.
Hast du denn auch Erfahrungen mit Gehäuselüftern??
Welche nutzt du??


----------

